# Pioneer IPV3... YAY or NAY??



## Achmat89 (17/12/14)

So i've had my eyes and ears set on the IPV3, seeing and hearing about it made it seem quite interesting.
Many pros to this device but major cons as well.. Such as the usb port is not used for charging just for firmware upgrades and the actual charging port doesn't work with any AC charging adapters(old nokia chargers).
That for me was the biggest turn off.

After doing more research there were rumours that P4U was going to do a firmware upgrade where you could charge via the mini usb port, not really sure how true that is.

Well my question goes out to people that has one or ever used one...
Is it worth the buy, or would i be wasting my money??


Feedback would be appreciated

Thanx in advance


----------



## Ollie (17/12/14)

Question is: Will you ever actually use 150w? Nothing wrong with the IPV2 or IPV2s.

I dont see the point, but thats just my 2c

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Achmat89 (17/12/14)

Oliver Barry said:


> Question is: Will you ever actually use 150w? Nothing wrong with the IPV2 or IPV2s.
> 
> I dont see the point, but thats just my 2c



I get what you are saying, its just there were more things that put me off with the IPV2.

Mainly that i watched a few reviews and they all seem to complain about the touch fire button and that the IPV2 feels like it was cheaply made and not solid. Im scared it will fall and burst open as they complain about the back cover does not sit flush


----------



## Achmat89 (17/12/14)

Oliver Barry said:


> Question is: Will you ever actually use 150w? Nothing wrong with the IPV2 or IPV2s.
> 
> I dont see the point, but thats just my 2c



The 150w is not necessary at all, but sometimes its nice to know you have that 150w.
Its the same as having a street legal Lambo, we both know you cant drive it to its full potential on the streets... but it's just nice to have it lol

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (17/12/14)

I would use the 150w for atleast 2 Vaping hours a day lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Achmat89 (17/12/14)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> I would use the 150w for atleast 2 Vaping hours a day lol



I would attempt it as well.... Just dont know who has stock at this very moment


----------



## Ollie (17/12/14)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> I would use the 150w for atleast 2 Vaping hours a day lol



Hard-Core Bro 

Id probably just die...


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (17/12/14)

Oliver Barry said:


> Hard-Core Bro
> 
> Id probably just die...


Lol once I throw a dripper onto my sigelei, then it doesn't see anything under the full 100w. I just love insanity.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## VandaL (17/12/14)

Ipv 3 is awesome. I've been waiting months for sapo to deliver mine. It is easy to vape at 165w u have to have the coils setup right. Large surface area and lower Guage wire work great. I have my onslaught setup with a tricoil tiger wire, pics can be found in my tiger wire thread on general forum. Used it on my mates v3, can easily be vaped at 165w so much flavour and clouds bro cuz clouds

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Ollie (17/12/14)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Lol once I throw a dripper onto my sigelei, then it doesn't see anything under the full 100w. I just love insanity.



Dude, 30w is enough for me, anything past that is just too much of a hot vape. Nice for cold night with a desert flavour, but an ADV, yoh, too hectic!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie (17/12/14)

VandaL said:


> Ipv 3 is awesome. I've been waiting months for sapo to deliver mine. It is easy to vape at 165w u have to have the coils setup right. Large surface area and lower Guage wire work great. I have my onslaught setup with a tricoil tiger wire, pics can be found in my tiger wire thread on general forum. Used it on my mates v3, can easily be vaped at 165w so much flavour and clouds bro cuz clouds



Hahahaha, looks like in still pissing with the puppies @ 30w!


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (17/12/14)

Oliver Barry said:


> Dude, 30w is enough for me, anything past that is just too much of a hot vape. Nice for cold night with a desert flavour, but an ADV, yoh, too hectic!


You need to build a lower resistance coil to push high wattage. Not low as in super subohm but a 0.3-0.5 is fine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow (17/12/14)

Achmat88 said:


> So i've had my eyes and ears set on the IPV3, seeing and hearing about it made it seem quite interesting.
> Many pros to this device but major cons as well.. Such as the usb port is not used for charging just for firmware upgrades and the actual charging port doesn't work with any AC charging adapters(old nokia chargers).
> That for me was the biggest turn off.
> 
> ...




Hi buddy

I have a ipv2s - built quality is much better than the normal ipv2. Touch sensor button is not so sensitive anymore and you can charge via usb port. If you need to vape with a lot of watts this units puts out 70watts. Really don't need much more and the unit is smaller than the ipv3. 

Hope this helps!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Achmat89 (17/12/14)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Lol once I throw a dripper onto my sigelei, then it doesn't see anything under the full 100w. I just love insanity.



The flavours become like warm milk... too lekker bru lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Achmat89 (17/12/14)

VandaL said:


> Ipv 3 is awesome. I've been waiting months for sapo to deliver mine. It is easy to vape at 165w u have to have the coils setup right. Large surface area and lower Guage wire work great. I have my onslaught setup with a tricoil tiger wire, pics can be found in my tiger wire thread on general forum. Used it on my mates v3, can easily be vaped at 165w so much flavour and clouds bro cuz clouds



Any updates on when you would possibly receive it?
The charging thing is an issue to me man.
Im not fond of taking my batteries out and charging it in a universal charger. 
I bought the xpro Bt50 like 2weeks ago and loving it mostly because of the usb charging bay and that's why i sold my cloupor zna50.
Might sell this and then get the IPV3 if i can find the proper charger for it.


----------



## Achmat89 (17/12/14)

VapeSnow said:


> Hi buddy
> 
> I have a ipv2s - built quality is much better than the normal ipv2. Touch sensor button is not so sensitive anymore and you can charge via usb port. If you need to vape with a lot of watts this units puts out 70watts. Really don't need much more and the unit is smaller than the ipv3.
> 
> Hope this helps!!!



Sounds like a plan!
So you say the build is much more solid that the normal IPV2?
Also howmuch did you pay for it and where?

Thanx for the Feedback guys, i appreciate it!!!


----------



## VapeSnow (17/12/14)

Achmat88 said:


> Sounds like a plan!
> So you say the build is much more solid that the normal IPV2?
> Also howmuch did you pay for it and where?
> 
> Thanx for the Feedback guys, i appreciate it!!!


Built quality is much much better. 

I really love this unit

Got is at SirVape for R1450 if i remember correctly


----------



## VandaL (17/12/14)

The thing I don't like about charging a DUAL 18650 device with a usb port is it will take FOREVER to charge, +- 10hrs I think. Whereas you pop it on a dedicated charger like the LUC4 by Efest charge @ 1A per cell , ready up time is super quick

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (17/12/14)

Achmat88 said:


> Any updates on when you would possibly receive it?
> The charging thing is an issue to me man.
> Im not fond of taking my batteries out and charging it in a universal charger.
> I bought the xpro Bt50 like 2weeks ago and loving it mostly because of the usb charging bay and that's why i sold my cloupor zna50.
> Might sell this and then get the IPV3 if i can find the proper charger for it.


You're not gonna get a good charger to charge the ipv3. P4Y does not recommend charging it onboard as it is a series mod. Same with the Sigelei. Get a lekker charger then you charge your batteries quickly. Plus the battery life on the duel 18650 mods are insane. So no worries bout charging daily. More like every 3days

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Achmat89 (17/12/14)

VapeSnow said:


> Built quality is much much better.
> 
> I really love this unit
> 
> Got is at SirVape for R1450 if i remember correctly




Sad story for me

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## VapeSnow (17/12/14)

Achmat88 said:


> Sad story for me
> View attachment 17695


Just give him a call and he will sort you out quickly bro

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Achmat89 (17/12/14)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> You're not gonna get a good charger to charge the ipv3. P4Y does not recommend charging it onboard as it is a series mod. Same with the Sigelei. Get a lekker charger then you charge your batteries quickly. Plus the battery life on the duel 18650 mods are insane. So no worries bout charging daily. More like every 3days



Thing is i'm scared i might strip those screws, as vids on rip tripper and suck my mod both complained about the poor screw build.

But yeah i get what you saying that it wont have to be charged that much.

I have the tendency to charge my mod when it reaches 30%, coz it just feels like the draw aint as potent as a fully charged mod. Maybe it's just a mental thing


----------



## VandaL (17/12/14)

Achmat88 said:


> Sad story for me
> View attachment 17695









This was the last unit he sold xD The very same one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie (17/12/14)

VandaL said:


> This was the last unit he sold xD The very same one



Check this show-off!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Achmat89 (17/12/14)

VandaL said:


> This was the last unit he sold xD The very same one




LOL you making my heart burn here.

Such a sleek sexy mod in my opinion lol
I like the memory option it has instead of scrolling high and low for wattage preferences


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (17/12/14)

Achmat88 said:


> Thing is i'm scared i might strip those screws, as vids on rip tripper and suck my mod both complained about the poor screw build.
> 
> But yeah i get what you saying that it wont have to be charged that much.
> 
> I have the tendency to charge my mod when it reaches 30%, coz it just feels like the draw aint as potent as a fully charged mod. Maybe it's just a mental thing



Te sigelei 100w has magnets. And you could easily do a magnet door on a ipv3 or 2s. I'm getting the ipv3 next. Waiting on a vendor to bring it in. I don't feel a sag in power. The board in the device regulates power to a constant output. So Ya. Regulated for all day and mech for clouds  that's my adv's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Achmat89 (17/12/14)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Te sigelei 100w has magnets. And you could easily do a magnet door on a ipv3 or 2s. I'm getting the ipv3 next. Waiting on a vendor to bring it in. I don't feel a sag in power. The board in the device regulates power to a constant output. So Ya. Regulated for all day and mech for clouds  that's my adv's



Shot bru, i think i made up my mind.

I'm gonna get me one in the new year, Hopefully @Sir Vape stock them soon


----------



## Achmat89 (17/12/14)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Te sigelei 100w has magnets. And you could easily do a magnet door on a ipv3 or 2s. I'm getting the ipv3 next. Waiting on a vendor to bring it in. I don't feel a sag in power. The board in the device regulates power to a constant output. So Ya. Regulated for all day and mech for clouds  that's my adv's



http://www.fasttech.com/products/3032/10011256/1968500-authentic-pioneer4you-ipv3-7-150w-variable

Probably abit risky hey?
When they say free shipping world wide, that means it has to go through SAPO???


----------



## Riaz (17/12/14)

Achmat88 said:


> http://www.fasttech.com/products/3032/10011256/1968500-authentic-pioneer4you-ipv3-7-150w-variable
> 
> Probably abit risky hey?
> When they say free shipping world wide, that means it has to go through SAPO???


Yes that is correct. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (17/12/14)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Te sigelei 100w has magnets. And you could easily do a magnet door on a ipv3 or 2s. I'm getting the ipv3 next. Waiting on a vendor to bring it in. I don't feel a sag in power. The board in the device regulates power to a constant output. So Ya. Regulated for all day and mech for clouds  that's my adv's


I have been following this thread with interest. Love the enthusiasm for high power vaping. Am sorely tempted to give it a go.
Why is a mech better for clouds @Yusuf Cape Vaper? Or is it just your personal preference?


----------



## Achmat89 (17/12/14)

Riaz said:


> Yes that is correct.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that's a snag!!


----------



## Dr Phil (17/12/14)

Still love my Ipv v2 she puts out lol never used it past 38w


----------



## VandaL (17/12/14)

Achmat88 said:


> LOL you making my heart burn here.
> 
> Such a sleek sexy mod in my opinion lol
> I like the memory option it has instead of scrolling high and low for wattage preferences


My heart burns every time I hold it, Contemplated stealing it a few times  I ordered mine with EMS shipping back in mid october, Last update was it was scanned in JHB and nothing has happened since, called DURMAIL twice, said the scan just means they scanned the bag it's in an have not gotten to it yet

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (17/12/14)

Andre said:


> I have been following this thread with interest. Love the enthusiasm for high power vaping. Am sorely tempted to give it a go.
> Why is a mech better for clouds @Yusuf Cape Vaper? Or is it just your personal preference?



I find that if I build a "surface area coil" on my sigelei, then it raises the resistance considerably. So a good build with 22g wire is gonna give me like 0.5ohms. Push the wattage up to 100w, which pushes the voltage up quite high too. That's when it gets real hot. Too hot to handle lol. I've Vaped at 8.4 volts before which is an unregulated series box at full battery. With a mech I build shit low (I do not recommend anyone doing this) and I get a cooler Vape with much more clouds than my 100w can give me. I've Vaped down to 0.07ohms before and it was cooler (not cool) than 100w on a 0.5ohm coil.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (17/12/14)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> I find that if I build a "surface area coil" on my sigelei, then it raises the resistance considerably. So a good build with 22g wire is gonna give me like 0.5ohms. Push the wattage up to 100w, which pushes the voltage up quite high too. That's when it gets real hot. Too hot to handle lol. I've Vaped at 8.4 volts before which is an unregulated series box at full battery. With a mech I build shit low (I do not recommend anyone doing this) and I get a cooler Vape with much more clouds than my 100w can give me. I've Vaped down to 0.07ohms before and it was cooler (not cool) than 100w on a 0.5ohm coil.


Ah, thanks I get it.


----------



## Marzuq (17/12/14)

Oliver Barry said:


> Question is: Will you ever actually use 150w? Nothing wrong with the IPV2 or IPV2s.
> 
> I dont see the point, but thats just my 2c


I agree with @Oliver Barry .
The only question you need to ask and answer is, will I ever vape at 150watt?


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (17/12/14)

Marzuq said:


> I agree with @Oliver Barry .
> The only question you need to ask and answer is, will I ever vape at 150watt?



@Marzuq you know my answer lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (17/12/14)

Haha, I love it! For some of us the question is "Will you ever vape at 150W?" and for others  it's "Will 150W be enough?" 

Such a varied bunch of people...variety is the spice of life...and vapers

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (17/12/14)

I am part of the latter

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (18/12/14)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> @Marzuq you know my answer lol


As i typed that out I was thinking in the back of my head only @Yusuf Cape Vaper will answer Yes to that lol


----------



## ESH (18/12/14)

I'm loving the v2 and never go above 30 w, so its a nay for me, me thinks that the mini will probably be my next mod.
Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## kev mac (11/6/15)

Achmat89 said:


> I get what you are saying, its just there were more things that put me off with the IPV2.
> 
> Mainly that i watched a few reviews and they all seem to complain about the touch fire button and that the IPV2 feels like it was cheaply made and not solid. Im scared it will fall and burst open as they complain about the back cover does not sit flush


I use an ivpmini v2 and I think it's a cool little mod, built well enough and for the 50 bucks I paid I can't *****.


----------



## kev mac (22/6/15)

V


VandaL said:


> Ipv 3 is awesome. I've been waiting months for sapo to deliver mine. It is easy to vape at 165w u have to have the coils setup right. Large surface area and lower Guage wire work great. I have my onslaught setup with a tricoil tiger wire, pics can be found in my tiger wire thread on general forum. Used it on my mates v3, can easily be vaped at 165w so much flavour and clouds bro cuz clouds


Vaped my god mod 180s @ 220f w/a hell boy just to experience it and it was intense to say the least. Now I'm down to earth@35.... nice!


----------

